# The exact length of your poodles tail



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Interesting question.

Measured underneath. Base to tip of bone.
Delilah 9" 
Sabrina 7"

I really do like a longer dock.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I will measure Enzo's later when i get home. His Dock is farely long too.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Measured from the top base to the bone

Suri is 11 inches
Olie is 5 - poor kid!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

lol - ok - this almost sounds obscene! however, now i am curious and i am going to measure jessie's tail....

i remember the 1st time i saw an undocked tail on a spoo and i didn't like it - it's grown on me - i prefer a long dock, also. will let you know her length !


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Charly's tail is 14 inches I did not measure the rest of the pack


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Jessie's Mom said:


> lol - ok - this almost sounds obscene! QUOTE]
> 
> Em now that you mention it or should I say trip to the dirty side LMAO! One letter change to DOCK and we have a whole new topic!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

LOL OLIE! I hope we don't get... tail envy in this thread? TEEHEE!


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Pompadour's tail is 3.2" but he is a 4 month toy


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

7 inch 7 month spoo

14 inch tail on my 11 month lab x (her body is only 19 inches long!!!!) i've been giggling about her tail being as long as her body and it almost is!


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Gorky has a 9 inch tail! I love the long docks or no dock at all.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Holly-9"
Thinker- 10"
Quincy- 10"


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Sonja 7",Luke 7",Tana 9" Hershey 5" and poor Kate 3"


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

My mini Ted's tail is about 5 1/2 inches, that includes the hair stretched out. 

His tail isn't that long, lol. I'm so jealous of the long lengths I read here. I wish his tail was long like a shih-tzu's own (even if most of is hair).


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Both our spoos are undocked:

Toulouse (5 yrs.)>14 inches
Lautrec (1 yr.)>15 inches....and the winner is....

I have to admit, I was cracking up a bit while measuring. My husband said,
what are you doing? Ha, he, ho ...I'm measuring the dogs tails. Both he 
and Lautrec had the same response, hmmm?


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Lacey has a 7" tail. I like the longer tails too, however, Lacey's tail is a little on the gay side and a longer dock would emphasize that.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Lucy's, docked by her breeder, is approximately 10"... Meau's, docked at the vet at the request of her breeder (who was a bad byb), is only about 5.5" :wacko:


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I had no idea how to properly measure a tail, so the way Carol (Cbrand) measured, seemed right. So, Romeo's tail is 9 inches and Brandy's is almost 8. But they looks like their tail length is the same. I guess it's because Brandy is so much smaller than Romeo, so I guess is all balances out.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I love the look of a long dock way more than a short dock or a natural tail. Poodles with pretty tails are soooo gorgeous  <3 

Desmond's tail... it's only 4 inches.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Paris' is 8 inches.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Poor little Teddy is only 2.5 inches. 

I would love it if it were longer, but I'm not going to send him back or anything over it. 

Between his chicken nugget tail and his poorly pigmented nose, he's perfectly imperfect. Kinda like me, actually.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I was curious too and just measured Betty Jo and Jenny and they are both 9".


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

You know, this just confirmed for them what they already suspected--we're all crazy. LOL


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I never would have thought of doing this... LOL. Vinnie's undocked tail is 9 1/2 inches.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Total tail envy here! Dana's little chicken nugget is 3.9 inches. 
I guess it's my own fault for getting a puppy from a byb. Wish I had known better! Stupid me! :doh:


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Salukie, Dana may have a short tail, but she is a beauty. She always looks dapper in her fresh cuts . Pretty girl !


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Enzo's is 9"


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

LOL...now you have me wondering! I'm gonna have to go find out how long my girls tails are now ha ha! I know they are on the longer side which I personally LOVE! Grace's I know is the longest...we call it her "Happy Tail" cuz you can always see it wagging a mile away!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vienna's tail is 6 1/2 inches.


----------



## Cornishbecky (Nov 21, 2009)

Roxie is an undocked mini , almost 12months her tail is 8 1/2 inchs


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy, undocked toy, 7 inches. (And she is now giving me very strange looks, while Sophy vanished in case I tried to do her as well! Hers is 6 inches, and is a shade on the short side for a papillon).


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Was glad to find this old thread. I have always thought Raven's tail looked REALLY long for a docked tail so I decided to see what was in the archives. I measured hers today at 10 inches (at a week shy of eight months) which looks consistent with a a few of these older posts. I guess it just depends on who does the docking procedure. Not having her adult poofy hair on the tail adds to the appearance of length too, I think....so I guess it's within the average LOL


----------

